# PUEBLA | Projects & Construction



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

towers club de empresarios 1x35p 2x32




































http://www.ten-arquitectos.com/


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

Puebla Cholula light rail


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

new tower office


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

remodeling the baseball stadium


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

projets nearing completion and proposed


----------



## sizzpurp (Jan 27, 2015)

GeneratorNL said:


> Interesting projects in this thread, but where is Puebla located? For relatively unknown cities it´s always a good thing to give some info about the city in the first post. (And yes, I have googled Puebla, but there are more than one city with this name, so it didn´t give me an answer.)


----------



## sizzpurp (Jan 27, 2015)

betoo74 said:


> Puebla Cholula light rail


Who rendered this? Have they tendered the project yet? Puebla needs a commuter train from Puebla to Tlaxcala or Apizaco more than a touristic train to Cholula.


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

propuesta downtown Puebla[/SIZE]


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

Torre Residencial Parque del Arte


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)




----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

great projects!!


----------



## BrickellResidence (Feb 4, 2008)

*New Projects*


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

Advances remodeling of Cuauhtemoc Stadium


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

advances the ballpark


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

Sand progress shows Puebla


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

advances towers huh


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

advances towers nducha


----------



## betoo74 (Feb 10, 2013)

marsala progress


----------

